# RS232 / USB / Bezvadu komunikācija >  usb oscilis

## parols

gribu uztaisiit usb 2.0 oscili(ieeju caur 2 usb portiem,tad buus 2x frekvence)
kaadus kontrolierus lietot
sinhronizaaciju kad viens kontrolieris padod datus caur vienu portu un otrs caur otru pēc tam piem:
data_no1              data_no1              data_no1              data_no1              data_no1
 +
              data_no2              data_no2              data_no2              data_no2              data_no2
================================================================================
data_no1data_no2data_no1data_no2data_no1data_no2 data_no1data_no2 data_no1data_no2
taisiisu no sitaadiem tranjiem: 2SC5088  biski paarveidota multivibratora sheema 
skatijos uz attiny2313  bet varbuut kaads var ieteikt ko labaaku

----------


## karloslv

Tev ir skaidrs, ko Tu gribi? Izlasot man nekļuva. Kādi ir parametri - ko Tu gribi mērīt, cik lielu spriegumu, kāda izšķirtspēja, kāda laika bāze, ko Tu vispār sauc par "oscili"? 

Par tranzistoriem jādomā beigās, citādi sanāk - gribu taisīt automašīnu, man ir šitāds te degvielas sūknis un vēl pieci vārsti no žiguļa, kā labāk taisīt?

----------


## parols

osciloskopu jeb oscilogrāfu
min sprieguma regulāciju veikšu ar pastiprinātāju ja mērīt mazus spriegumus un ar emitera atk
artotāju ja vajadzēs mērīt augstākus spriegumus(diemžēl jutība nebūs īpaši liela)

----------


## karloslv

Tu vispār shematiski stādies priekšā, kas tas viss būs? Kas formēs signālu, kas ciparos datus, kas apstrādās, cik ātri tas notiks, kas sūtīs pa USB uz kompi? Pričom te vispār Attiny2313? Priekš kam usb 2.0? Vēl jo vairāk - kam tev 2 USB reizē?

----------


## Velko

Un kā tu taisies to signālu digitalizēt, lai varētu pa USB sūtīt? ATtiny2313 nav iebūvētā ADC. Ja arī ņemam kādu atmeli, kurā ir - tie nav īpaši ātri - kādi 15 kilosampļi/sekundē. Tas nozīmē, ka varēsi mērīt signālus līdz 7.5 kHz.

OK, pieņemsim, ka atradīsi kādu ārējo ADC ar tev pieņemamu ātrumu. Uz atmeļa vien neko ātrāku par USB Low-Speed (USB 1.1) neuztaisīsi - datu pārraide uz kompi ne ātrāka kā 183 kB/s (nerēķināju USB overheadu, reāli sanāk kautkur uz pusi mazāk). Sūtot 8-bit sampļus - atkal ne vairāk kā 91.5 kHz signālam (kā jau minēju - reāli būs uz pusi mazāk). Vēl joprojām tāds pašvaks tas oscilis.

Ņemam kādu specializēto USB čipu, ar USB Full Speed (vēl joprojām USB 1.1). Max ātrums - 1.5 MB/s. Signālam līdz 732 kHz. Jau labāk (bet vēl joprojām briesmīgi švaks salīdzinot ar normālu oscili), bet te jau sāksies grūtības ar piemērota ADC atrašanu, arī datu caurlaidība (spēja "iepakot" ADC datus USB protokolā) sāk kļūt problemātiska.

Gribi vēl ko ātrāku - ir jau vēl USB High Speed (tas ir tas 2.0), bet iepriekšminētās problēmas tikai pieaug. Nav tik vienkārši uztaisīt sakarīgu aparātu, tad jau visi būtu gudri un osciļus nepirktu, bet lodētu/kodētu paši.

----------


## parols

bet taadaa gadiijumaa man ir 13'' monitors no taa oscili nevar uzmeistarot?

----------


## karloslv

jā, no ķerras riteņiem un rokturiem arī var mersedesu uztaisīt

atbilde: monitorā ir labākajā gadījumā 1% no oscilogrāfa

----------


## parols

ok tad ko dariit un cik maksaa leets,straadaajošs(kaut pamatīgi lietots) var buut arii nodilisi rokturi,bojaats korpus u.t.t

----------


## Vikings

Nu ar šito arī vajadzēja sākt.  :: 
Maksā kaut kur 20 - 40 Ls, bet domāju var atrast arī lētākus tikai jāskatās kādu. Vari aiziet uz Latgalīti painteresēties, tur noteikti būs.

----------


## GuntisK

4e ta pārāk daudz tev Parols tādu diezgan "savādu" projektu paredzēts īstenot...   ::   Bija kkāds VGA monitors no salauzta laptopa, ģenerators, tad vēl robots kas skrien, tagad oscils ar DIVIEM!!! USB portiem!  Man pašam šķiet ka neesi diez ko spēcīgs elektronikā, varbūt ka kļūdos.   ::

----------


## Jon

> ok tad ko dariit un cik maksaa leets,straadaajošs(kaut pamatīgi lietots) var buut arii nodilisi rokturi,bojaats korpus u.t.t


 Labu oscilogrāfu ir diezgan; ieliec vēlmi sadaļā "pērk", un tev tūlīt piedāvās. Man arī ir kādi pāris lieki (bez minētajiem defektiem) par mazu naudiņu.

----------


## karloslv

Tieši tā, ieliec sludekli. Es pats vēl nesen par 10 Ls atdevu divstaru oscili.

----------


## parols

> 4e ta pārāk daudz tev Parols tādu diezgan "savādu" projektu paredzēts īstenot...    Bija kkāds VGA monitors no salauzta laptopa, ģenerators, tad vēl robots kas skrien, tagad oscils ar DIVIEM!!! USB portiem!  Man pašam šķiet ka neesi diez ko spēcīgs elektronikā, varbūt ka kļūdos.


 nu vairaak esmu aizraavies ar kompju software nu un nedaudz ar elektroniku un manos 16 vel nav pieredzes kas nosistu naivumu ka visu pa leeto un labo u.t.m.l.
tie 2 usb ir spikots no kaada aareejaa usb hdd jo tad datu paaraides aatrums ir 2x lielaaks

----------


## zzz

2 usb eksternaalajiem hdd tipiski ir nevis 2x lielaakam aatrumam bet taadeelj ka disks rij vairaak elektriibas nekaa peec standarta no 1 usb porta driikst njemt.

----------


## Epis

Nav nemaz tik traki oscilu var uztaisīt, paņem kādu Atmega čipu (pēc pieredzes es no Atmegas izspiedu 300Ksps ātrumu vienīgi izšķirtspēja kritās uz kādiem 5bitiem tākā var sanākt tīri tā neko oscils, proti pirms ķerties klāt USB es tev ieteiktu paņemt uzlodēt parasto COM protu (apmēram tākā es savai SMD krāsnīj un tad ņem par paraugu manu SMD krāsns softu izvāc ārā tur visu nevaidzīgo (atstāj grafisko atēlošanas daļu un COm porta nolasīšanu un sūtīšanu un tad saņem datus no Atmegas un attēlo viņus vizuāli un Oscils gatavs  ::  

un tākā COm portam nav nekāds lielai ātrums tad ja darbināsi Atmegu ar 300ksps tev tos datus vaidzēs saglabās RAM atmiņā atmegai8 ir 1Kbytes atmiņas līdz ar to tas nozīmē ka varēsi saglabāt 1000 proves atmiņā + var arī izmantot EEPROM tur salien 512 baiti, bet ja labi grib var mēģināt tos datus kompresēt attiecīgi ja tev ir kādas 10 proves ar vienādu vērtību tad tai vietā lai Ramā noglabātu 10 vienādus ciparus ieraksti saspied viņus 2vos ciparos 1 norāda uz ciparu skaitu un otrs uz pašu ciparu vērtību šādi tu vari sakompresēt 256 vienādus ciparus 2 baitos  ::  vai arī iet vēl advancētāku kompresīju, vārdsakot viskautko var izdomāt  ::  tākā ķeries klāt. 

Visual C#  ir vieglākais ceļš uz to kā pieslēgt kādu dzelzi pie kompja un uzrakstīt kādu vizualizēšanas progu  ::

----------


## Obsis

Veči nu jūs tak galīgi tam zēnam jaucat galvu. Oscilis ir sen kopš izgudrots, tik vien kā līkos kāros pirkstiņus vajag uzlikt uz klavieres, nospiest rlocma.ru/forum un atbilstošā sadaļā izvēlēties. Man gan vislabāk patīk Zeitnitz.de piedāvātais modelis ar diviem swipģeneratoriem, harakteriogrāfu un divstaru osciloskopu ar oscilogrāfa režīmu (attāla snapošana). 
Vienīgais trūkums - NEVIENAM skaņas kartes oscilim nevar pa tiešo dabūt virs 44 kHz.

Bet arī pret to tak ir pretlīdzekļi.... kaut vai uz 100 sērijas uzlodē frekvenču dalītāju. Viņam tak pseidolineārs režīms, tāka formu kropļos minimāli. Pat kādu laiku atpakaļ līdzīgi taisīju frekvenčmēru, lai ar parastu lētā gala ciparu testeri var mērīt pusgigahercu ar četrām zīmēm aiz komata. Viss tak notiekās, un velosipēdu izgudrot ir jēga tikai tad, ja PATIEŠĀM ir kas jauns ko teikt.

----------

